# Keifer



## togg75 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am interested in finding a source for some Keifer grains. Does anyone have any?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

There should be someone here who might have some extra, if not here's another source:
http://www.rejoiceinlife.com/kefir/kefirlistUSA.php
Megan


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I should have some in a few days.


----------

